# What for Calderon?



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

What would you want from the Hawks for Caldron. Josh Childress plays the SG, and I know Mo Pete might leave. Or maybe the 11th pick?


----------



## dirtybird (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: What for Caldron?*

Maybe for the 11th pick. But Calderon is our Barbossa. He's great for team chemistry and a great insurance policy in case TJ Ford gets injured (which he's good for at least once a season). I don't think that Childress is going to get it done. I could see Colangelo locking him up this offseason and I'm not sure that the price would be astronaumical. He likes the city, likes the team, and his best friend plays here. He seems more interested in winning than money.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: What for Caldron?*

Mopete this year has given the Raptors very limited production. His playing time was taken by Joey Graham early on in the season and Dixon after the trade deadline. Though he had a few games in the playoffs, if Mopete decides to stay with the Raps he probably won't be anything more than a 7-8th man.

From the Hawks it will probably take more than Josh Childress. It will probably take Marvin Williams or Josh Smith with the Raptors adding a player or pick to balance the value. As Calderon has shown in the playoffs, when called upon he can potentially give you 14-15 points and 7-8 assists a night and give you above average defense at the PG position. He will turn 26 this September so his best days are just coming up. I know the Hawks are high on their young players, so I think it would be pretty difficult for this kind of trade to happen. Also theres always the possibility for the Hawks to just move up a few spots to draft Conley or Crittonton that may just solve their PG problem as well.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: What for Caldron?*

Calderon for Josh Smith straight up is not equal value, everybody here know how high I am on Calderon, but let's be real here. We would have to give up more than him, like a future first round. I don't like Childress that much, I'd much rather keep calderon. He is much more valuable.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: What for Caldron?*



dirtybird said:


> Maybe for the 11th pick. But Calderon is our Barbossa. He's great for team chemistry and a great insurance policy in case TJ Ford gets injured (which he's good for at least once a season). I don't think that Childress is going to get it done. I could see Colangelo locking him up this offseason and I'm not sure that the price would be astronaumical. He likes the city, likes the team, and his best friend plays here. He seems more interested in winning than money.



Josh Childress is a great energy player. I pretty sure he'll fit well with the Raptors. He's just like Boris Diaw was for the Hawks, he has the talent to explode, but Hawk just isn't the team for him. If he was to go to the Raptors, I'm pretty he'd put up 16pts 8reb a game.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: What for Caldron?*

yeah, I like Josh Childress a lot also. But giving up Calderon for him just seems a bit too much.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: What for Caldron?*

Childress seems like a nice player. He can get a lot of rebounds and he plays defence. My concern is that Jose is such an impact player on our team. Are we looking to trade him just to fill a gap at small forward, or to get a player that will put us over the proverbial hump? I'd hate to sacrifice a major component of our success for a stop-gap we may or may not need in the end.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: What for Caldron?*

Jose was great in the playoffs. Josh Smith for Jose seems like a pretty fair trade.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: What for Caldron?*

I like what's being proposed here.

I'm not big on trading Jose, however, a Josh could be a great move for the team.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: What for Caldron?*



Jizzy said:


> Jose was great in the playoffs. Josh Smith for Jose seems like a pretty fair trade.



I'd like to get Jose, but never would I trade him for Josh SMith. Maybe Childress and a filler like an Anthony Johnson for Jose.

I think yall are underrating Childress.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?statsId=3823


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: What for Caldron?*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I'd like to get Jose, but never would I trade him for Josh SMith. Maybe Childress and a filler like an Anthony Johnson for Jose.
> 
> I think yall are underrating Childress.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?statsId=3823



I think you're underrating Calderon here. Beleive me, we played his team in the first round and if it were not for him, the Nets would have swept the Raptors. While Bosh was pulling a chokejob, Jose was creating for his teammates, playing defense, providing energy and hitting nearly every jumpshot he took. He also has the highest assists for any backup PG in the league. Childress had a disappointing season this year while Jose was coming into his own.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

*Re: What for Caldron?*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I'd like to get Jose, but never would I trade him for Josh SMith. Maybe Childress and a filler like an Anthony Johnson for Jose.
> 
> I think yall are underrating Childress.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?statsId=3823


you may be right, but i don't know if i buy it myself. among hawks fans, josh childress seems to be getting the same treatment mo peterson gets in toronto- i.e. he's good, he's good, please take him.

i like mop, don't get me wrong, but as raps fans i think we _want_ to believe he's valued around than the league more than he really is. likewise for childress in atlanta- i think the hawks and their fans would _like_ to believe he's better than he is, and he even has some stats to support the argument, but i think it's futile.

however, when it comes to jose calderon, i don't think you see the same thing. on the whole, raptors fans seem to love jose calderon, they certainly wouldn't trade him for an unproven prospect given how important he's been to the team of late, and so not only do they _want_ value for him, they/we _expect_ it. there's a big difference between the two, i think.

and i have to be honest: i'm totally biased against a guy like josh childress. if someone else wants him, go ahead, but i don't. i thought he was overrated in his draft class and i think he still is today. he also misses random games too often for my liking, regardless of the excuse given, and while he's definitely a 'good guy', i don't think he'd help our team. honestly, 100 times out of 100, i'd rather keep mo peterson if it means keeping jose calderon, than lose mo peterson *and* jose calderon in return for a player like josh childress (of all people). that would be like my own personal nightmare.  like, in a critical summer for our team, we lose depth, durability and two fan favourites (if you include mop) for... what exactly? in that case, you couldn't even argue what is lost- jose calderon, a proven nba guard- and you'd have a hard time _not_ arguing what is gained. i don't even know of people who would _make_ that kind of deal... let alone bryan colangelo.

i love josh smith, and i would certainly consider that trade. josh smith has already proven himself in my world. but that's the thing: smith can't be had for nothing, neither can calderon. so there may be a fit there. i don't think you'll ever see a deal to get either of those players for the proverbial scraps (which is what i would consider mo peterson and, to a somewhat lesser extent, josh childress to be).

(sorry for bringing peterson into it. had to use him as an example. still love ya, mo.) 

peace


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *o.iatlhawksfan*
> 
> I'd like to get Jose, but never would I trade him for Josh SMith. Maybe Childress and a filler like an Anthony Johnson for Jose.


I would have to agree with you on Josh Smith
I'm thinking.... 

Calderon/future 1st rounder for #3pick

or

Calderon/Humphries for Childress/S.Williams

probably in favour of the Raptors but I wouldn't do a Childress for Calderon straight up.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

i dont see the hawks giving up the No.3 pick for calderon.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

TRON said:


> Calderon/Humphries for Childress/S.Williams
> 
> probably in favour of the Raptors but I wouldn't do a Childress for Calderon straight up.



How 'bout replacing Shelden with Zaza?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

i don't want to let go of calderon for anything...i would do it for jsmooth...but atlanta wouldn't

i'm leaning towards jose being our point guard of the future and i would kiss BCo if he signed him to a reasonable extension this offseason.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Pain5155 said:


> i dont see the hawks giving up the No.3 pick for calderon.


who would you take at #3 that you want more than calderon anyway? and giving up a pick? blaaaa


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

crimedog said:


> who would you take at #3 that you want more than calderon anyway? and giving up a pick? blaaaa


you guys are seriously under-rating the #3 pick. There is no way anyone would trade a top 5 pick for Calderon in this year's draft.

Raptor's future first rounder will be a non-lottery pick. It's not worth that much anymore.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

as to who I would take in this year's draft if the Raps have a pick from 5-10 range, Corey Brewer or Julian Wright fits in to the raptors need perfectly. Athletic SF that plays defense.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> How 'bout replacing Shelden with Zaza?


How about not offering us players that have less value to us then Deandre Hulett.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

crimedog said:


> who would you take at #3 that you want more than calderon anyway? and giving up a pick? blaaaa


This is the other extreme - I would kill BC if he did not accept Jose + non-lotto future first for #3. 

The #3 pick is a HUGE asset in this draft. I can't state this enough.

Everyone knows that Oden or Durant are #1 or #2. But there are a variety of prospects that teams 4-10 in the draft are intrigued by. I am sure there are certain teams that have a pick they really want. #3 is an ideal place to draft a really good prospect, or get more help + the prospect you want say between 4-10.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *o.iatlhawkfan !*
> 
> How 'bout replacing Shelden with Zaza?


Calderon/Humphries for Childress/Zaza/#11 pick ????


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

If Colangelo can get #3 for Calderon, he's a genius and he should do it in a heartbeat. Other than that, Calderon is too important to the Raptors to let go.

Anything from Atlanta has to involve more than Josh Childress. I like him, but Calderon has infinitely more value, esp. to a PG starved team like the Hawks.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I think the most realistic trade involving these two teams would be

To Toronto:
Marvin Williams

To Atlanta:
Jose Calderon
Kris Humphries

If Bryan could somehow fish Josh Smith, and keep TJ Ford, that would be unbelieveable.. TJ, J-Smooth, Bargs, Bosh running the break? gooodddddd looorrrdddd


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Why give up Jose? He is such a great player right now and has so much potential to be even better. Jose Calderon for Josh Smith? Never. Yeah i know we need a guy like Smith but for Calderon? Nope..no way. You can't break up one of the best PG Combos in the league. TJ Ford can be injury prone and I definately dont want Darrick Martin on the court. I'm fine with Mo-Pete. Whats with all the hate on Mo? When given a chance in the playoffs...he played great.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

You obviously haven't seen the Raptors play enough if you wouldn't trade Jose for Josh Smith..

honestly..

TJ
Parker
Josh Smith
Bosh
Bargs

ARE YOU KIDDING ME? We could sign a good backup point guard with the MLE easily, and/or bring over Roko.


----------



## chulo (Jun 29, 2006)

I think we should keep Calderon. I'm a lil scared about TJ's health. Keeping a good point guard tandem is essential for our system. I don't think we can find a suitable back-up. I have faith BC will find an up and coming 3 somehow...


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

i still want someone to say who we would pick at 3 that they would rather have than calderon...who?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

^ Jeff Green, Corey Brewer, Julian Wright (though it maybe smarter to trade down to grab one of them)..


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *crimedog !*
> 
> i still want someone to say who we would pick at 3 that they would rather have than calderon...who?


I havent followed this draft too closely, but anyone one of the Florida kids (Horford especially) could fit in nicely here. I'm not a draft expert, but for BC to pull off a trade like this he'd obviouly have to be in love with a certain prospect before hand.

plus Atlanta, even though they seem to be clueless about drafting know that they can probably land themselves a potential allstar with the pick, and the market will probably be set high for the pick. They need a PG in the worst way, but do they give up a potential all star for a more steady than spectacular PG??


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

the price might be too high for the #3 pick, but I'd love to grab the #11 off Atlanta, there are some interesting prospects that should be available and I don't know how many more young players Atlanta really wants.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

man if we could get the 11 pick I would love to have thad young but I dunno if I would want to lose Jose


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

bigbabyjesus said:


> ^ Jeff Green, Corey Brewer, Julian Wright (though it maybe smarter to trade down to grab one of them)..


i love corey brewer, but i have no idea how his game will translate...i KNOW how calderon plays in the nba...and i love it

i wouldn't even consider trading him for the other two

you don't trade a proven pass first point guard for an unknown unless you are damn sure they are going very good


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jose is a young PG that is getting better each year.

Honestly, he's more valuable than an athletic wing. See Josh, or Josh. One up for either is not worth it based purely on supply and demand.

Where else can we get a nice athletic wing? Answer: lots of places.

Where can we get a 6-3 PG that shares the ball, shoots a decent clip, is an awesome team guy, and captains his country? Answer, not many places.

To me, Jose is just below that elite level of PGs right now, he just doesn't make the cash - yet.

This is the only caveat. Any deal to get true value back will need to be a package.

Like Rasho + Jose for someone already proven and locked in or a S&T. 

Lets be honest. Jose was a HUGE part of our success this year, his second. Atlanta have had most of these kids at least two years and they're not lifting their team yet.

The 11 is certainly not enough on it's own. And at this stage in the franchise, what sense does the 3 make? We would be creating a void at PG for what, one pick shy from the lock franchise players. Why?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

butr said:


> The 11 is certainly not enough on it's own. And at this stage in the franchise, what sense does the 3 make? We would be creating a void at PG for what, one pick shy from the lock franchise players. Why?


 three team deal... There are certainly other teams out there that are in different franchise life cycles, that would trade us a prime star for this pick.

But were not getting the #3 pick, so its not relevant.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Let's get Yi with the #3 pick 

hahahahaha

Bosh, Gnani, Yi, even if Yi isn't going to be as good as Gnani, that would be a scary tall line up. No interior defense though... Prolly don't need it with all the help Blocks


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> three team deal... There are certainly other teams out there that are in different franchise life cycles, that would trade us a prime star for this pick.
> 
> But were not getting the #3 pick, so its not relevant.


I agree, it was more in response of acquiring it to use it


----------

